# bio-spira



## snoop1320 (Jul 15, 2003)

can somebody please post a picture of this stuff ??? thank


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i cant post a pic but it comes in a white/silver/gray pouch that has a gren tap at the top that say bio-spria. it is always in a refrigerator or deep freeze of some kind at the lfs. i have heard it is great but have not tryed it yet.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is what it looks likes.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

This stuff makes new tanks cycled overnight.


----------



## mahoney (Sep 22, 2003)

How does it do it? Does it contain bacteria? Is that why is has to be chilled?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bio-spira is live bacteria in a bag and needs to be refrigerated to keep the bacteria alive......this stuff works great ..it had both of my tanks cycled in 36 hours


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

how long do you have to leave it in before you add the fish MR HARLEY. i have some in my frige and i am gwtting some new fish on friday. should i add it now or 12 hr before the fish. also all i have heard about bio-spria is good things.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> how long do you have to leave it in before you add the fish MR HARLEY. i have some in my frige and i am gwtting some new fish on friday. should i add it now or 12 hr before the fish. also all i have heard about bio-spria is good things.


 I was told 24 hours after you have put it in your tank that you can add fish .....But I was a skeptic and I made sure all my levels were at zero before I put my fish in .....I tested the water 3 times and my first reading was kinda high so I let it cycle somemore and by the 36 hour my levels were ready to go , so I waited till morning and put my fish in ......thay have been fine ever since....
Sweet, 
I would add the bio-spira now and let it do its work......the more time to cycle the better....Good Luck bro


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

There needs to be an ammonia source for the bacteria. Throw some feeders with it. I put my fish in 12 hrs after i filled it. The only concern i had was making the water the same temp. I swear by this stuff.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh i had over 200 large feeders in and 14 mixed piranha, and everyting was perfect. I have used it on my last 3 tanks all with good results. The highest reading on any test i did was very minimal. Make sure you read and follow instructions, and use their conditioner. Using other brands can slow down the process..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Oh i had over 200 large feeders in and 14 mixed piranha, and everyting was perfect. I have used it on my last 3 tanks all with good results. The highest reading on any test i did was very minimal. Make sure you read and follow instructions, and use their conditioner. Using other brands can slow down the process..










preach it......


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I added my rbp just after 8 hours of adding the bio-spira.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I used something else im trying "CYCLE" by Nutrafin


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"CYCLE" is unproven and widely belived to be .....for lackof better word crap......read the back of the bottle what _exactly_ dose it say.
One word of caution about the Bio-spira......if you were to say: put in the amount needed then put 1 feeder in there its not gonna work the way you think....you have enough beni-bac in there to saport 10 adult fish, but only have a 1" comet in there to feed the beni-bac......what happens is instead of killing fish your starving the beni-bac....take care not to wait too long before adding your full bio-load or else you very well may end up doing a cycle anyway......hehe i know from experiance







but aside from that and its temperature sensativitie Bio-Spira is some good stuff!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> I used something else im trying "CYCLE" by Nutrafin


 sorry but that stuff dosent work its supposed to though, I tried using it once .........If it does it takes at least 30 days to cycle completely...and who wants to wait that long to put their fish in .....


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

YEP I knew he would bring back something i didnt ask for :smile:

My friend picked it up for me, i wrote down "bio spira", he brings back "Cycle".

Blarg.


----------

